# Problème lecture sur youtube



## Mfk (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous! Alors voilà j'ai un soucis avec mon macbook et youtube. Depuis que je l'ai (un peu plus de deux ans) j'ai jamais eu aucun soucis jusqu'à il y a quelques jours ou un problème est apparu soudainement. Je m'explique.

Lorsque je clique sur une vidéo la page s'ouvre, la vidéo charge, puis démarre. Jusque là c'est normal. La vidéo tourne pendant un peu moins d'une minute puis tout à coup le curseur qui indique l'avancement de la vidéo se met soudainement à zéro! Ensuite quelques secondes après c'est la vidéo qui s'arrête soudainement et le petit cercle de chargement apparait au milieu de l'image et je ne peux plus rien faire! J'ai beau appuyer sur play et sur stop rien n'y fait!

La seule chose que je puisse faire alors est actualiser la page, mais dans ce cas là la vidéo charge, démarre et le même problème apparait!

Alors tout mes logiciels sont à jours, j'ai bien réinstallé flash player, mis à jour safari et vidé le cache mais j'ai toujours le même problème. J'ai fait de mon mieux pour vous expliquer clairement le problème mais on dit souvent qu'une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours alors j'ai capturé une vidéo de mon écran. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSjje8Qbj54&feature=g-upl

Voilà j'espère de tout coeur que vous pourrez m'aider! Merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## nikomimi (14 Juillet 2012)

Log toi sur youtube, va dans paramétres - lecture puis coche j'ai une connexion bas débit ...

Est ce que le problème reste le même ?


----------



## Mfk (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour nikomimi et merci pour ta réponse. J'ai essayé et le résultat est le même.

J'ai même été dans applications, click droit sur safari, lire les informations/ouvrir en mode 32 bits et rien ne change...

J'ai téléchargé firefox mais le soucis est le même donc le problème ne viendrait pas de safari...


----------



## rouillyjo (14 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, si tu as orange comme FAI, je sais qu'il y avait des problèmes de DNS avec youtube.
J'avais un problème de chargement semblable sur mon pc il y a quelques années. Tu peux mettre des DNS comme celles de google, ou d'autres, en étant toutefois sûr de celles ci (qui peuvent être source de piratage (même sur un mac).

Si tu peux, essayes avec google chrome.


----------



## remycorrette (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je te rassure, tu n'est pas le seul, j'ai ce soucis. Mais en rechargeant, il disparait. Je pense que c'est safari.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2012)

peut être ça 
 le lecteur HTML 5 intégré à Youtube est une bouse infâme 
après avoir désactiver l'option participer a l'essai HTML 5
http://www.youtube.com/html5
tout refonctionne bien pour ma part sur youtube avec Clicktoflash Safari


----------



## Cartvin (15 Juillet 2012)

J'avais personnellement le même problème et j'ai désactivé "participer à l'essai HTML 5" comme la conseillé _Alan63_ et tout ressemble marcher 


_*Edit :*_ Au temps pour moi après quelques autres vidéos le problème est à nouveau de retour donc retour au point 0 ^^


----------



## Mfk (15 Juillet 2012)

Eh bien j'ai vérifié il est écrit "vous ne participez pas aux essais HTML5"

Je suis vraiment perdu... Apparemment le problème est commun à safari et à firefox puisqu'aucun ne fonctionne correctement!

J'ai installé toutes les mises à jour et rien n'y fait! Ce qui m'étonne c'est que je n'ai rien touché au macbook avant le problème je n'ai installé aucun logiciel et aucune mise à jour au moment ou est apparu le problème. La configuration n'a donc pas changée. J'ai déjà signalé le problème à apple et aussi à youtube mais je n'ai aucune réponse...


----------



## Saraith (15 Juillet 2012)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai exactement le même souci, que ce soit avec Safari, Firefox, Chrome, il n'est plus du tout possible de lire une vidéo YouTube sans que le problème ne se reproduise .

Personne n'a trouvé de solution à ce souci entre temps ?

Merci


----------



## Mfk (16 Juillet 2012)

Punaise je comprends pas! Du jour au lendemain ça fonctionne plus... J'ai signalé le problème à youtube et à apple mais personne ne répond! Il semble effectivement que le problème s'étende à de plus en plus de personnes!


----------



## petitberger (3 Novembre 2012)

Salut à vous ! Je rencontre depuis quelques jours exactement le même problème avec mon mac-book pro. Les vidéos youtube marchent 20 secondes puis le curseur revient au début pour se geler et la vidéo s'arrête, affichant au milieu le curseur de chargement. Le problème persiste et ne semble pas être lié à Safari puisque je rencontre le même problème sous firefox. Je suis sous snow léopard et j'ai déjà mit à jour flash player.

J'espère vivement que vous pourrez m'aider, c'est assez gênant de ne plus pouvoir accéder à youtube...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## rafa74460 (7 Novembre 2012)

Je sais d'où vient le problème! J'ai eu le même  Met à jour ton Mac à la dernière version de Java et normalement ça ira beaucoup mieux. Enfin pour moi ça à marcher


----------

